# Challenging your red seal in BC



## Saaydg (Feb 20, 2019)

Hey all,
Ive been trying to find information on challenging my red seal in BC. I have enough hours and everything but in wondering if it's required to do a practical exam as well as a written. 

I can't find alot of info online and I live in a remote area so I can't exactly just walk in and ask questions. 

Anyone out there who's challenged it in BC ?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, you will need to do a practical test as well. You need to check out the I.T.A. ( industry training authority)website for more information.

Hope this helps


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

You can do an online sample test.
I did not badly, for someone that doesn't know a lot ;-)
http://www.red-seal.ca/s.1mpl.2.2x.1mQ.5.2st.3.4ns-eng.html?tid=54
G'Luck!


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

Transglutaminase said:


> You can do an online sample test.
> I did not badly, for someone that doesn't know a lot ;-)
> http://www.red-seal.ca/s.1mpl.2.2x.1mQ.5.2st.3.4ns-eng.html?tid=54
> G'Luck!


This was fun! But I got only 50%. Nobody would hire me.


----------

